# What do I need?



## Stilts (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello. I would love to get an opinion for what I need to get for dust collection. To start with I know very little about dust collection. I am using my garage for a shop and there is always a lot of dust no matter how much I try to clean up. Like I said I am in a 1 3/4 car garage. Was hoping not to spend much $ so I was looking at a smaller model. I've included a pictures below of one I'm looking at. Don't know if it will be enough or not. There is also a similar one from rockler. 
I would value your opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Stilts (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's the rockler one.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

It's going to depend a lot on the tools you plan to use with it.


----------



## Stilts (Dec 2, 2010)

Mostly for tablesaw, jointer I think. Not sure if there are any other tools that I could hook it up to.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

*Dust Collector*

The jointer requires a lot of CFM and produces a large volume of dust. I primarily use the same tools in my shop and the dust collector I use is rated at 1200 CFM. There are tables that you can find online that show how much CFM you need for a particular tool, and I think a jointer needs about 600 CFM. I've found that CFM the dust collector is advertised at is usually about 1/2 of what it can really do.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Penn state industries seems to have better bang for the buck than the Rockler collector. Plus they've got a couple sales going on. It's probably worth a look. 
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/bag-style-dust-collectors.html
--Matt


----------



## Stilts (Dec 2, 2010)

Treeoflifestairs.com said:


> The jointer requires a lot of CFM and produces a large volume of dust. I primarily use the same tools in my shop and the dust collector I use is rated at 1200 CFM. There are tables that you can find online that show how much CFM you need for a particular tool, and I think a jointer needs about 600 CFM. I've found that CFM the dust collector is advertised at is usually about 1/2 of what it can really do.


That's unfortunate because I think the two units I was looking at are 650 and 750 cfm.


----------



## Stilts (Dec 2, 2010)

haugerm said:


> Penn state industries seems to have better bang for the buck than the Rockler collector. Plus they've got a couple sales going on. It's probably worth a look.
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/bag-style-dust-collectors.html
> --Matt


Thanks. I did have a quick look. Will have another look later. What originally drew me to the two models I was looking at was the size. I am looking for a small unit that could hopefully be mounted to the wall.


----------



## Scot H (Jun 2, 2012)

The Harbor Freight 2 HP DC is not a bad one for a small to medium sized shop. I used one for about 5 years until I got a bigger jointer (12" from a 6") and a new Unisaw, those two need a little more cfm than the HF could deliver.
And you can catch it on sale for about $150.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

I gotcha. Penn state has a couple collectors that size on the page I linked to. The Harbor Freight 2 HP is another great option. I actually did a review on it last year on the tool review sub forum.
--Matt


----------

